# Know Your Operating System Install Date



## topgear (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a simple script that will tell you your OS install date & Time 

Open Notepad. Just copy and paste the below mentioned codes into that notepad

file and save it with .vbs extension ( eg. OSINSTALLDATE.vbs ). Double

click that file & it will show your OS install date & time. Have Fun.


```
' © 2006 Ramesh Srinivasan.
'Returns the Operating System installation date.
strComputer = "."
Set dtmInstallDate = CreateObject( _ 
  "WbemScripting.SWbemDateTime")
Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" _
  & "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" _
  & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
Set colOperatingSystems = objWMIService.ExecQuery _
  ("Select * from Win32_OperatingSystem")
For Each objOperatingSystem in colOperatingSystems
  MsgBox "Install Date: " & getmydat (objOperatingSystem.InstallDate)
Next 

Function getmydat(wmitime)
  dtmInstallDate.Value = wmitime
  getmydat = dtmInstallDate.GetVarDate
End function
```

Source : I've found this code a long time back. So I could not remeber where.
But I'm mentioning it in here with the copyright information intact .
Don't remove that copyright information if you would like and use this code.

Other method :

Also you can also know your OS install date with this command. Just type it in
a command prompt window and press enter. Only for newbies. geeks stay apart 

```
systeminfo
```


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the original site  

Link

you can also use this


```
systeminfo | find /i "install date"
```


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice trick.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

good job


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Charan For The Link 
Thanks guys for all of your praises


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks top gear it was displaying on a single Click


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice one Dude


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mr. Linux Expert . Are you using it on windows and saved the file with .vbs extension.
I've checked it with win xp and vista only. don't know about other oses.


----------



## sukhi420 (Jan 3, 2008)

it shows me system install date  05/07/2005 08:54:00PM, whereas i have installed XP 15 days back. system date and time are correct


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2008)

^^same with me..same date 5/7/2005 whereas i installed about 4months back


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

no problem here, both script and command shows same date.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif OS install date - 26/02/2006, Time -06:57:14


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 4, 2008)

but for me it show all correct, august 15 2007


----------



## krates (Jan 4, 2008)

good one


----------



## djmykey (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice mine shows as

```
Original Install Date:     10/21/2007, 8:17:03 AM
```


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2008)

I knew when I had installed  on 1st January, 2008.
Thanx topgear for the script. I already knew about systeminfo in CMD.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 6, 2008)

it shows 5/7/2005 .........using both ( script and command ) 

anyone know's why


----------



## Net007 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont know much about window$.but if u go to windows folder>system32>and some random file click properties and u can see the date  
In Linux,i can see by this way though with seeing the properties of /boot/kernel


----------



## maxmk (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for the info..... It shows following date for my machine.... 


```
C:\>systeminfo | find /i "install date"
Original Install Date:     9/22/2007, 2:50:54 AM
```


----------



## mehulved (Jan 7, 2008)

topgear said:


> Hey Mr. Linux Expert . Are you using it on windows and saved the file with .vbs extension.
> I've checked it with win xp and vista only. don't know about other oses.


 I was j/k. don't take that too seriously. I know it won't work with other OS'es.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 7, 2008)

All those who are being shown the wrong date of 2005, are you a victim of rampant piracy in India?


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I was j/k. don't take that too seriously. I know it won't work with other OS'es.


I am taking that lightly


----------



## valtea (Jan 9, 2008)

nice bit


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 10, 2008)

nice tip....


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

Useful tip.Thanks....


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice One



clmlbx said:


> it shows 5/7/2005 .........using both ( script and command )
> 
> anyone know's why


Just Check whether you System Date is Proper


----------

